
Trump tweets “warrantless surveillance is wrong” but reauthorized FISA - spenvo
https://twitter.com/gtconway3d/status/1265733265543041025
======
sarcasmatwork
This DOES NOT BELONG HERE!

Should we be posting every example where MSM lies to us? RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA
was a LIE! Call out Trump, but not calling out the MSM that lies to Americans
everyday is a great example of someone being biased and showing their
hypocrisy.

~~~
spenvo
Report from Republican US Senator Burr "The latest installment examines the
sources, tradecraft, and analytic work behind the 2017 Intelligence Community
Assessment (ICA) that determined Russia conducted an unprecedented, multi-
faceted campaign to interfere with the 2016 U.S. presidential election. The
installment builds upon the Committee’s unclassified summary findings on the
ICA issued in July 2018." [https://www.burr.senate.gov/press/releases/senate-
intel-rele...](https://www.burr.senate.gov/press/releases/senate-intel-
releases-new-report-on-intel-community-assessment-of-russian-interference)

